# Channel Update This Morning



## mrsoybot (Dec 3, 2006)

My Sirius Sportster did a channel update this morning, any idea what the change was? Also, an oddity I noticed. I have an XM antenna in my car, and the unit, after powering up with full signal, after 4 seconds, goes to channel update, and then reports "antenna not detected". I gave up after 3-4 tries. When I got to work and plugged in to my boombox (with Sirius Antenna), it worked fine (after updating the channels). Odd?


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, I noticed it too on my Sirius Sportster; probably around 6:15AM EDT. I'm not sure what the update was, but my XM radio updated yesterday also. I came out from work, and it was stting on channel 1.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I just turned on my Sirius S50 and it also did an update.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, I think this is why.

http://www.sirius.com/bestofxm


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

The Sirius unit in my truck updated twice in as many days this past weekend and the second time it updated, I lost all my presets.


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

My Sirius one updated this morning as well. No trouble after update, all presets worked.

Even though I have both XM & Sirius I'm stoked to get the NHL on Sirius. Now I won't have to switch radios to listen to games.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Just called to get best of Sirius activated on my XM. Stoked here as well.


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> Ok, I think this is why.
> 
> http://www.sirius.com/bestofxm


No college SEC listed on the XM sports package for Sirius? Is this a typo?


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

the_batman said:


> No college SEC listed on the XM sports package for Sirius? Is this a typo?


I know I am a bit biased being a baseball fan, but one of the things that xm had that was huge is baseball. Now no baseball channels on sirius? When I called they said it was because of the xm-mlb contract? Not sure why or how this is the case. Would be nice to get some of the sirius music channels on xm as xm music is brutal.
Joe


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sure Howard is loving O&A on Sirius. I'm not seeing anything on the XM web site


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> I'm sure Howard is loving O&A on Sirius. I'm not seeing anything on the XM web site


The order info is there on the XM website but its hidden for some reason. Hit the "shop" option at the top and it's there.


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

My PNP has been updating for the past two weeks, Once or twice a week. 

Just yesterday it updated twice on the way into work. and that's only twenty minutes. 

The XACT in my office hasn't updated once and it's on 8-10 hrs a day.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

DCSholtis said:


> Just called to get best of Sirius activated on my XM. Stoked here as well.


i did this yesterday as well i called once someone said we dont have siirus channels so i called agian and i orderd it i have not even begun listening to nfl radio im loving howard 100 though


----------

